# OMG, I'm finally finished with work and have time offffffffffff!!!!!!!



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, soooo happy and tired. Worked like a mad-man all November and the first 12 days of December. Finally done with work. Not going to accept anymore editing jobs till January at least. Woohoo. Time to spend quality time with Felicia, Isabella & Irene. Time for massive water changes on the reef tank and to upgrade my shrimp tank to the 20g long. Time to help some friends out with their greenhouse and pet shop and go up to Powell River to take apart another friend's tank. Not to mention all the Christmas get-togethers and activities. Man, I'm feeling even more tired now that I wrote down all the holiday projects and errands. Hmmmmm. Well, at least I'm off for a while and can unwind and not be on the computer working 15+ hours a day.

Anthony


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

It is a great to have time off during the holidays to spent it with family and friends and get caught up with chores. Hey time off of work is great anytime. Enjoy


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Enjoy it while it lasts man.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Enjoy your well-deserved vacation, Anthony. Quality time with family is so important. (Quality time with tanks is also important...)


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

enjoy, it will go by fast


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

*Time off*

enjoy your time off even though it doesnt always equal relaxing


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jealous!  

First time in about 10 years that I have no vacation time over the holidays 
I'll be supervising a bunch of part timers and trainees, as 75% of our staff will be off. BLAH.

Enjoy your holidays!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

now you can watch all those hockey games and make sure you have your weeping towel as they lose lol


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Anthony, you definately need to catch up on some sleep, as do I. We look like a couple of old men  all baggy-eyed an such.

I just finished prepping the last rooms for stage 2 of our carpet today. I used almost 1800 screws 
The installers come Wed morning.
Then we will have just enough time to put the house back together before X-mas.
Sometime over this next week or so I have to take all the old carpet and underlay to the dump. All 1100+ feet of it (frankly, I don't care if I get to it right away as it's all bagged up and under the back deck).
Sure glad we only did the upstairs 
Guess I won't be buying my new 75g RR 'till after New Years at this rate.

Enjoy your time off as it will go by Very Fast


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

OK. I lied. Had one more student begging to get her last minute paper edited. Now I'm actually done with work for the year.

Looking forward to spending more time with the girls and have massive water changes planned, a 33g long shrimp condo tank to build, my LED project to test once completed, and oh yeah, Christmas.

:bigsmile:

So, who's finished with their Christmas shopping? Irene's getting cash (usually I get her a $200 Metrotown gift card) since cash is accepted everywhere & I think it's an ideal (if not romantic) gift. Hint, hint:bigsmile:

Got lots of craft stuff for Felicia from Michael's.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice, all I have off is 3 days for christmas and new years! We are getting ready for spring, if we dont get prepared we are screwed! And wont be able to meet demand. We are slow and busy at the same time. 

But yes I have a list of projects.. I totally hear you. And I'd bet the wife has another list LOL


----------



## Casey8 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey Anthony, you don't know how much I want to have a job like you, to be able to work at home ALONE. I hate my job and my co-workers 
Have a great Christmas.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Casey8,

My last full-time job was working on a fish farm with a whole crew of red-necks whose every other word was "f***" this and "bleep" that. I have degrees in Aquaculture, Agri-business & Master's in Aquacultural Engineering but the bosses had me as an ASSISTANT site manager so I could train my own freakin bosses. I trained 3 Site managers for them, blew out my left knee completely, never took a sick day off in four years, yet started and finished at $15 an hour even though I probably had more degrees (3) and years at UBC (9) than the entire crew combined. Two of my "site" managers didn't finish high school. When I quit, I told my manager I would never again allow myself to be put in a position where I am forced to train my "superiors". I've kept that promise.

I chose to become an academic tutor even though it was hard to get enough students at first. However, a few lucky breaks and lots of word-of-mouth advertising by my college/university students has helped me have enough work that I can stay home, work enough to cover bills, and be a stay-at-home dad. I knew that if we started a family, I didn't want to be one of those dads (like most I know) who rarely see their kids because they commute to work and only see them for an hour or two before bedtime.

It was a risky choice, but one that I was comfortable making. I also wanted a job where I used my brain and being a tutor fit all the requirements I was looking for. I had edited papers and tutored while going to UBC and even up in Powell River after I quit my fish farming job (in charge of feeding 3.5 million baby salmon) so it wasn't completely new to me.

My recommendation for those thinking about going into tutoring is to be a generalist, rather than specializing in one subject. Most specialists have trouble finding enough paying students who need help in their one topic of choice (except maybe math or English). I pretty much tutor any topic except Philosophy (hate it), Physics and Calculus (hate them).

If you ever want to talk about getting into tutoring, send me a pm.

Anthony


----------



## Casey8 (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow man ... I didn't know you are holding so many degrees 
I understand how you felt when you were overeducated your ex-freekin bosses.


----------

